# Shedding Gongylus gongylodes



## Pelle (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some photo's of a _Gongylus gongylodes_ female shedding to subadult.


----------



## Pelle (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Pelle (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Pelle (Oct 18, 2008)

Finished!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice Pim, wonderful sequence. One more molt to go eh!


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 18, 2008)

I captured the whole molting sequence of a female turning adult. Plus, I have some gay Gongy pics as well - wanna see it?


----------



## mrblue (Oct 18, 2008)

great sequence!


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 18, 2008)

And for the adult femele...


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 18, 2008)

And the rest of the pictures...




































And two males getting gay with each other...


----------



## Pelle (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Yen and mrblue

Nice pics Kruszakus! I still have to wait a little while for the final molt..

Haha, I hope they will turn straight for you :lol: 

male becoming subadult


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice! The comments on the two males was pretty funny.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 18, 2008)

I wish I could have gotten the camera sooner - one was actually trying to mate with his brother!


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 18, 2008)

My females will be shedding to the sub-adult stage very soon. Can't wait!


----------



## harryallard (Oct 19, 2008)

the shed looks like something out of the movie alien :huh:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that's kinda funny about the gay mantises. I wonder how they worked that out.  

Beautiful pictures, and beautiful mantises. I really can't wait until I can get some.


----------



## mantidian (Oct 20, 2008)

how big do they grow to??

and do the nymphs need heating when young?


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 21, 2008)

mantidian said:


> how big do they grow to??and do the nymphs need heating when young?


Females grow up to about 8-10 cm from the top of the head to the end of the abdomen. Males can reach 7.5-8.5 cm, but after including wings to the measurement - and they are much less bulky.

Nymphs need around 32-35C to grow healthy and at a steady pace - I don't think anyone has room temperature like that, so some heating is necessary.


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice, thats about SoCal weather lol, would just some moss on the bottem sprayed daily suffice their humidity needs?


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 21, 2008)

yeatzee said:


> Nice, thats about SoCal weather lol, would just some moss on the bottem sprayed daily suffice their humidity needs?


Them nymphs don't got no need for humidity - no spraying is necessary. On the other hand, them ooths do require some humidity - sometimes even quite a lot.


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, even better......now if only i could find them for cheaper than $100


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 21, 2008)

yeatzee said:


> wow, even better......now if only i could find them for cheaper than $100


Don't worry, I'll be selling nymphs for much less than that (at an affordable price).


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 21, 2008)

What if I told you guys, that Gongylus are bi-sexual and they can go as far as treesome?

Here's the proof!


----------



## Pelle (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha funny pic :lol: 

I have my first adult female now


----------



## Pelle (Nov 3, 2008)

After 2 Hours


----------



## Gurd (Nov 4, 2008)

Great sequence of pics mate


----------



## Pelle (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks

Here is the last serie, a male


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice pics...

That's 1 awesome species you got there mate...


----------



## revmdn (Jan 20, 2009)

I want some. Just wonderful.


----------

